# Help!: Best Mens Hairdressers in Dubai?



## Savvas84 (May 15, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm sorry my first post is a topic that has been done to death but it doesn't look like anybody has ever had a consistently good experience!

I've been here for three months now and had four (my hair grows extremely quickly!)of the worst hair cuts ever. Can anybody recommend any salon/person that they have consistently had a decent cut from please? Price is not the issue here, it's just quality!

I live in the Marina and work in the DIFC and have a car sorted so I'm relatively flexible on location - so far I've been butchered by Toni & Guy in the DIFC and two different Men's Urban Lounge branches (quite impressive I'd say!)

Thanks

Sav


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I'll make sure I get one the day before I come out to Dubai!


----------



## Savvas84 (May 15, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll make sure I get one the day before I come out to Dubai!


Highly recommend that Stamboy! I'm sure I'm just going to the wrong places but so far, so bad!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Savvas84 said:


> Highly recommend that Stamboy! I'm sure I'm just going to the wrong places but so far, so bad!



Hi Savvas84 - perhaps it's worth you investing in some hair clippers and doing it yourself!


----------



## Savvas84 (May 15, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Hi Savvas84 - perhaps it's worth you investing in some hair clippers and doing it yourself!


It looks like I've already done that!


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Satwa...20AED for a haircut, facial add another 30AED, Thread add 15AED. Always perfectly done!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thread?


----------



## Savvas84 (May 15, 2013)

AK47 said:


> Satwa...20AED for a haircut, facial add another 30AED, Thread add 15AED. Always perfectly done!


AK, if i knew how to like a post I would do so. That's perfect thank you! Anybody in Satwa that you would recommend?


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Savvas84 said:


> AK, if i knew how to like a post I would do so. That's perfect thank you! Anybody in Satwa that you would recommend?


Yes, guys name is Waqas, speaks English so so  I speak broken Hindi so we get by..Must warn you though its nothing like the Male Lounge or any of the places around DIFC  cleanliness can be an issue....:fingerscrossed:

But it works for me, the guys name is Waqas, he is currently on my speed dial 0556184104.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Thread?


You obviously not metrosexual....  but if you must ask this question i feel compelled to give you complete answer

Threading is the use of cotton to remove hair painfully! 

Examples of this would be above the area of the beard(face---get your mind out the gutter)
Ear Hairs(removes cleanly with no stubble...
Neck hairs

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

AK47 said:


> You obviously not metrosexual....  but if you must ask this question i feel compelled to give you complete answer
> 
> Threading is the use of cotton to remove hair painfully!
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!

I'll just stick the the clippers option thanks!


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

Have you tried 1847 on the JBR Walk? It's pricey but you'll feel like a million bucks. 

There's also a classic little salon in the Almas Tower (JLT) that I tried twice - again, not cheap, and it was one great cut and one just about average. Luck of the draw.


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

stamboy said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> I'll just stick the the clippers option thanks!


mee tooo. ouch! aieeeee!


----------



## Savvas84 (May 15, 2013)

mannyk329 said:


> Have you tried 1847 on the JBR Walk? It's pricey but you'll feel like a million bucks.
> 
> There's also a classic little salon in the Almas Tower (JLT) that I tried twice - again, not cheap, and it was one great cut and one just about average. Luck of the draw.


Thanks Manny. I'll check out 1847 and see what it's like. Any individual in there that you would recommend?


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

You can ask for Fadi if he's still around, but they're all good people. I'd also advise calling in first to make an appointment - they're not necessarily busy all the time but they seem to prefer you come in with a booking.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Savvas84 said:


> AK, if i knew how to like a post I would do so. That's perfect thank you! Anybody in Satwa that you would recommend?


For Satwa you can always try Draco who has a men's salon inside the Dune Centre on Al Dhiyafah (sorry it has now been renamed September 2nd) Street, where Belhoul Hospital is. Prices seem to vary depending on who you are (!) but he does a good job.

Another place I like is on the Ground Floor of Mercato Mall on the Beach road. AED 60 for a cut but very well done and most important THEY DON'T TALK TO YOU!. (Although it may be a little off the beaten track for you).

I also had a good experience at the Signature Lounge in Business Central Tower (the towers in Dubai Media City that look like the Chrysler tower) - AED 70 for a cut.

If I may take a guess from your nickname I suspect that you have strong, thick hair and I've found that many of the barbers here don't really know how to style the typical Meditterranean hair. Helps if they come from countries where they are used to it.

Good luck!


----------



## Savvas84 (May 15, 2013)

mannyk329 said:


> Have you tried 1847 on the JBR Walk? It's pricey but you'll feel like a million bucks.
> 
> There's also a classic little salon in the Almas Tower (JLT) that I tried twice - again, not cheap, and it was one great cut and one just about average. Luck of the draw.


Apologies for the slow update but can confirm that Manny is spot on with 1847! Absolutely top drawer place that cuts your hair how you ask them to rather than how they think you should do it (rare out here!) and for 100dhs it's not that pricey (not after getting ripped off by Toni & Guy, at least!

Thanks, Manny.


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

I was going to say 1847 also! They have a shop in Mirdif CC also. I used them for haircuts and massage. They are pricey, but they do good work.


----------



## Savvas84 (May 15, 2013)

skyrookie said:


> I was going to say 1847 also! They have a shop in Mirdif CC also. I used them for haircuts and massage. They are pricey, but they do good work.


I don't mind paying a bit extra for a decent cut. It's a third of what t&g have the cheek to charge! :-$


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

Savvas84 said:


> Apologies for the slow update but can confirm that Manny is spot on with 1847! Absolutely top drawer place that cuts your hair how you ask them to rather than how they think you should do it (rare out here!) and for 100dhs it's not that pricey (not after getting ripped off by Toni & Guy, at least!
> 
> Thanks, Manny.


Dh100 is always going to seem expensive for those of us that have been around since the days of the standard Dh10 cut. There was a Dh30 shop in Bur Juman that was the pinnacle of haircuttery!

Anyhow, glad you got a good cut! Did you go with Fadi or someone else?


----------



## Savvas84 (May 15, 2013)

mannyk329 said:


> Dh100 is always going to seem expensive for those of us that have been around since the days of the standard Dh10 cut. There was a Dh30 shop in Bur Juman that was the pinnacle of haircuttery!
> 
> Anyhow, glad you got a good cut! Did you go with Fadi or someone else?


It was with Fadi. He's excellent, thank you manny, really appreciate it.


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

There is also an 1847 in the Grosvenor House hotel the guys name is wael gives an insanely good haircut and shave.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

simonnikita said:


> Most of the people who have moved to this city get a haircut done from their home, before making the bi transition. However, this is not a suitable option. You need to take care of your tresses and look good too. You need to trim your tresses to ensure they do not look worn out and limp due to the extreme weather conditions of this city. Most of the malls have salons and you can go and get a nice trim and get your hair in place. If you visit these hairdressers in Dubai, you may not have to take an appointment too much in advance.


Simonnikita, you are writing some very odd posts.........?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

BRB, trimmin' my tresses, yo!


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

Julian at Jumeirah village on beach road. He's been there for quite a while .. Good barber, no fuss no mess.


----------



## Pleased as Punch (Jan 25, 2014)

Required: Hair dresser or stylist for men:
Guys, first of all, i am glad i found this thread, so i am not the only one here. Can anyone suggest some place in Al Nahda 2 area ?? I went to 2-3 nearby places and got traumatized seeing the butchery.. I am good upto 40 AED.


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I use the guys in Al Barsha mall, they do what i ask which is a bonus!


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

stylish barsha gents saloon (or something like that).. near the Jashanmal building in al barsha.

I get a haircut, beard trim and shave done for 50. Though sometimes its 45 and sometimes 55... no complaints though. Good job every single time and compared with Australia, it's a bargain. 

I believe haircuts alone are 25-30.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

On behalf of my husband, are there any really good mens' hairdressers nearer Arabian Ranches?


----------

